# Xp recovery console, no admin password prompt!



## PatPheFox (Sep 13, 2009)

My system files are corrupted, well not all of them, but as it turns out i need to use xp's rc. i dont need help with the commands or fxing my system files, but when i put my disc in and wait and wait and wait......... after pressing R for repair, all i get is the dos-type screen telling me where i am and letting me type. i will be expecting it to ask me where my os is or for a password and it doesnt, so i start my commands to fix it. ill type "md tmp" AND ACCES IS DENIED


----------



## PatPheFox (Sep 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## CarlC (Sep 13, 2009)

PatPheFox said:


> My system files are corrupted, well not all of them, but as it turns out i need to use xp's rc. i dont need help with the commands or fxing my system files, but when i put my disc in and wait and wait and wait......... after pressing R for repair, all i get is the dos-type screen telling me where i am and letting me type. i will be expecting it to ask me where my os is or for a password and it doesnt, so i start my commands to fix it. ill type "md tmp" AND ACCES IS DENIED



i think i had that problem,as i tried using repair and it came up with the DOS type screen and said a load of different commands, and i got no where with it, and though "meh s0d this" and just installed XP all over again, so if i was you i`d just backup the stuff you want to keep write down/remember the updates you`d need java etc, and then just reinstall XP.Just my opinion.


----------



## PatPheFox (Sep 14, 2009)

ya im burning a new copy of repair console then if that doesnt work i guess ill reinstall it. its just i have SOOOO many programs and HUGE games on it, like 345 programs and 50 gb of games


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 14, 2009)

If that doesnt work you can just do a repair install.


----------



## kimsland (Sep 14, 2009)

PatPheFox said:


> My system files are corrupted, well not all of them, but as it turns out i need to use xp's rc. i dont need help with the commands or fxing my system files, but when i put my disc in and wait and wait and wait......... after pressing R for repair, all i get is the dos-type screen telling me where i am and letting me type. i will be expecting it to ask me where my os is or for a password and it doesnt, so i start my commands to fix it. ill type "md tmp" AND ACCES IS DENIED


What exactly do you need to do in the Recovery Console?

To make a directory in the Recovery Console you can either type: 
MKDIR
MD
Note: "MKDIR" can only be used to create folders inside the system folders of the current installation of Windows, and therefore most users will just normally use "MD" (and its less letters to write)
Examples:
MKDIR c:\windows\mynewfolder
MD mynewfolder

You must have Administrator privilidges to create New Folders in the Windows system folders, and this may be the issue that you are having.
To log on to the Recovery Console you also need to log on the Administrator account


----------



## PatPheFox (Sep 14, 2009)

ok thats didnt work, didnt really expect it to though. is there a way to fix it without deleting my games, there are about 3 games on it with cd keys i dont have, the key is on the game and i could get it but only if i can start up the os



kimsland said:


> What exactly do you need to do in the Recovery Console?



well i need to delete and copy some system files, but since it does prompt me to give the password and wont let me i cant get admin acces to do that


----------



## kimsland (Sep 14, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP Repair Install step by step (Note: This is using the second *R* prompt )
http://www.windowsxpprofessional.windowsreinstall.com/sp2sp3installxpcdrepair/indexfullpage.htm


----------



## kimsland (Sep 14, 2009)

PatPheFox said:


> well i need to delete and copy some system files, but since it does prompt me to give the password and wont let me i cant get admin acces to do that


Oh, you don't know the Admin Password?

Edit: Sorry for double post, I thought they would combine, oh well


----------



## PatPheFox (Sep 14, 2009)

kimsland said:


> Oh, you don't know the Admin Password?
> 
> Edit: Sorry for double post, I thought they would combine, oh well



no i no it. i dont have one, its blank, though it should still ask me for the partition number and admin pass,

will the repair install get ri of my programs?


and also, this is a noob question, but i wanted to just get some things off my hd for the time being and i cant seem to figure out how to slave it. im running off an IDE with windows 7 rc and trying to slave a sata. will i need to be using jumpers on the sata, cuz i cant set the IDE as my 1st prioritty boot drive, i wanted to get around using jumpers if i can cuz i cant find them


----------



## kimsland (Sep 14, 2009)

No, Repair will not hurt your Data or programs.

But
If you are Repairing with say an XP SP1 CD, and some of your programs require XP SP2 (or SP3) then you will need to update the Service Packs
As the only issue that a Repair causes is that it will remove all Service Packs and Security Updates back to the time of the original Windows CD (that and you'll need to re-activate again)
And that's all


----------



## PatPheFox (Sep 14, 2009)

well, when i press enter all i get is a list of the partitions, and the option to install ontop of my os format my disk, and partition my unpartitioned space


----------



## tlarkin (Sep 14, 2009)

read through this

http://icrontic.com/articles/repair_windows_xp

I have use those commands to save many XP installations from recovery console over the years


----------



## PatPheFox (Sep 14, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> read through this
> 
> http://icrontic.com/articles/repair_windows_xp
> 
> I have use those commands to save many XP installations from recovery console over the years



 i might jst be missing what your saying but my problems is not with my understanding of how the repair console works. it doesn prompt me for the windows installation or the admin apssword


----------



## kimsland (Sep 14, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> read through this
> 
> http://icrontic.com/articles/repair_windows_xp
> 
> I have use those commands to save many XP installations from recovery console over the years


Yes but he can't seem to log on to the Recovery Console to do any of that
What exactly happens when you select the Administrator account anyway?


----------



## tlarkin (Sep 14, 2009)

Well, sounds like your Windows or file system got pretty darn corrupted, which is weird because the recovery console runs off of the XP CD.  

Are you using XP Home?


----------



## PatPheFox (Sep 14, 2009)

kimsland said:


> Yes but he can't seem to log on to the Recovery Console to do any of that
> What exactly happens when you select the Administrator account anyway?



i cant select it, it does ask me, but i do try, ill tpye 1, "command not recognized" then ill jst press enter because i dont have a passwork and it does help


----------



## kimsland (Sep 14, 2009)

PatPheFox said:


> i cant select it, it does ask me, but i do try, ill tpye 1, "command not recognized"


Sounds like a keyboard fault


----------



## PatPheFox (Sep 14, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> Well, sounds like your Windows or file system got pretty darn corrupted, which is weird because the recovery console runs off of the XP CD.
> 
> Are you using XP Home?



xp pro, using an xp pro cd for repair btw



kimsland said:


> Sounds like a keyboard fault



? i do not understand,


----------



## tlarkin (Sep 14, 2009)

PatPheFox said:


> i cant select it, it does ask me, but i do try, ill tpye 1, "command not recognized" then ill jst press enter because i dont have a passwork and it does help



Hmm very strange, going to make some assumptions/guesses here and let me know if I am warm or cold on these.

1)  You are not using a legit copy of Windows

2)  Your CD is scratched, or scuffed, or somehow defective

3)  Your hard drive may be failing (or extremely corrupted) and it can't read or mount your current file system

4)  Your keyboard is janky, and it is not inputting the proper keys.


----------



## kimsland (Sep 14, 2009)

PatPheFox said:


> xp pro, using an xp pro cd for repair btw


That doesn't matter for the Recovery Console


----------



## PatPheFox (Sep 14, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> Hmm very strange, going to make some assumptions/guesses here and let me know if I am warm or cold on these.
> 
> 1)  You are not using a legit copy of Windows
> 
> ...



1)i wouldnt say its not legit, its from an hp that failed.

2 my cd is brand new, they are burned and i even burned a new one jst to be safe

3 cant be sure, 

4 maybe, its not new but its not old either and its in good physical condition

heres what its says

FIRST I PRESS R 

"MICROSOFT WINDOWS RECOVERY CONSOLE

THE RECOVERY CONSOLE PROVIDES SYSTEM REPAIR AND FUNCTIONALITY, somthing

TPYE EXIT TO QUIT THE RECOVERY CONSOLE AND RESTART THE COMPUTER

and blank from there


----------



## tlarkin (Sep 14, 2009)

PatPheFox said:


> 1)i wouldnt say its not legit, its from an hp that failed.



OEM software can only be installed on the machine it shipped with or is bound to.  That is why the license is cheaper.  HP and every other company batches their recovery disks together, they also may leave things out like recovery console.  



> 2 my cd is brand new, they are burned and i even burned a new one jst to be safe



Where is the original?  Burned disks still have a rate of failure, and I typically like to use the real actual media.



> 3 cant be sure,



Is there any data on here you must have?



> 4 maybe, its not new but its not old either and its in good physical condition



Easy thing to test is to swap out the keyboard, only takes a few seconds and it will tell you if that was the problem or not.


----------



## kimsland (Sep 14, 2009)

PatPheFox said:


> heres what its says
> 
> FIRST I PRESS R
> 
> ...


Can also be faulty data cabling to the HardDrive or CD Drive
Can also be faulty PSU (Strange I know, but faulty power supplies can cause strange issues)


----------



## PatPheFox (Sep 14, 2009)

im using an image of the full retail on 3 burned cds, and 2 diff images. ya theres data i need. i jst swaped the keyboard and thats not it


----------



## kimsland (Sep 14, 2009)

PatPheFox said:


> im using an image of the full retail on 3 burned cds, and 2 diff images.


Um, where's the original got to?


----------



## PatPheFox (Sep 14, 2009)

kimsland said:


> Can also be faulty data cabling to the HardDrive or CD Drive
> Can also be faulty PSU (Strange I know, but faulty power supplies can cause strange issues)



i changed all my sata cables,

i just want to know how to slave my hard drive so i can get my data, im jst gonna wait till windows 7 comes out and install that.
my problem is that it wont let me boot from my IDE and always puts my sata first, jumpers?


----------



## PatPheFox (Sep 14, 2009)

kimsland said:


> Um, where's the original got to?



god knows, its long gone


----------



## kimsland (Sep 14, 2009)

You can use another BootCD like Live Ubuntu CD or something
Or you could mount your Sata Drive into another working computer as the secondary drive


----------



## PatPheFox (Sep 14, 2009)

im downloading it


----------



## kimsland (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok you're downloading Live Ubuntu
By the way, when all this is up and running again you may want to create UBCD4Win BootCd, but you need a working Windows (or CD) first (better to create this with a working system actually)

Then if you have any faults again one day, you can just use that one (much better )

UBCD4Win: http://www.techspot.com/vb/post732467-1.html


----------



## PatPheFox (Sep 14, 2009)

kimsland said:


> Ok you're downloading Live Ubuntu
> By the way, when all this is up and running again you may want to create UBCD4Win BootCd, but you need a working Windows (or CD) first (better to create this with a working system actually)
> 
> Then if you have any faults again one day, you can just use that one (much better )
> ...



im thinking of just getting all my data and formatting it, loading windows 7 rc on it and then loading the actual windows 7, cuz i got it pre ordered, that sound like a good idea?, ya i no the beta is supposed to stop working but u can crack it


----------



## kimsland (Sep 14, 2009)

Well the Beta being RC will actually continue to work for a while anyway
But if you're installing the bought "Upgrade" Windows 7 then you may as well put Vista (or XP or whatever you originally had on it) And then wait for the authentic Windows 7 Upgrade Disc and install that.

What all this really means is that you don't want to hold much Data or Programs on your computer presently, as you may end up wiping the lot anyway.


----------



## tlarkin (Sep 14, 2009)

If the drive mounts in another machine, add it, copy data, then wipe it and call it clean.


----------



## kimsland (Sep 14, 2009)

PatPheFox said:


> but u can crack it


By the way, "cracking" is not supported, and this thread can be subject to closure due to this further information


----------



## PatPheFox (Sep 14, 2009)

kimsland said:


> By the way, "cracking" is not supported, and this thread can be subject to closure due to this further information



k sorry


----------

